# can someone recommend a good but cheap 6ft or larger rabbit run



## Guest (Nov 6, 2011)

I'm looking to buy another rabbit run but as money is quite tight at the moment (trying to save for the kids christmas presents) I need it to be as cheap as possible but don't want it to be badly made. I'm looking for a folding one as it needs to be easily transported when I go on holiday but as big as possible. Can anyone recommend one please.


----------



## FreyaD (May 15, 2011)

Hiya

I have a trixie run that is 7ft x 4ft and is very good for my rabbits  It's the biggest run I could find, to keep them safe whilst I'm not there to supervise them having free run of the garden.

It's made of metal and folds flat and has a roof to keep them enclosed. It depends what you mean by cheap, but you can get this run for between £50 and £70. You'll have to search around for the best price, I got mine from Amazon.

Hope this helps!


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

I also have one of the metal trixie runs, the largest one and it's fine for a pair of bunnies when I put mine out in the day in the summer.
It's good because it's metal so the bunnies cant chew it like a wooden one! And it does fold up flat. It has access doors on the top and sides.

I got mine from zooplus, the big one is actually cheaper than the small one!
Trixie Outdoor Metal Run - Rectangle: Great Deals on Small Pet Runs at zooplus


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2011)

Thanks for your help. I think I might just go for the 7ft x 4ft trixi one.


----------

